# Erie dearie rod recommendations



## Lukethepainter (Nov 21, 2016)

Could I get some suggestions for a nice spinning rod for throwing erie dearies? I'm having trouble picking because of the weights we usually throw are 5/8, 3/4, even 1oz sometimes. I had a 6'6 triumph medium fast that I used but snapped the tip in the garage this winter. It worked but seemed a little light for casting those weights. I'm not sure if it would be fun if I moved up a weight tho. Also have carpal tunnel that acts up if I'm casting all day, so I don't mind spending money on a rod that will make it easier on me. Thanks for the help!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

If you are on a budget...I would go with a Bionic Blade from Bass Pro Shop...On sale for $59.00
For those weights, I would go with a MH or H, 7 footer.
Ain't the best rod in the world, but you can't gonna beat it for $59.00


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

I'd go with 7' MH, Fast tip. Maybe 6'6" if you're on the shorter side. My go to harness casting rod is a Cabelas Fish Eagle in those specs. That was a great rod for the price but I can't speak to the quality or even if they make it anymore since they merged with BPS I go elsewhere now.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I like 7' rods or for casting weight forwards or harnesses . Normally I use 3/4 oz casting harnesses and a Medium with a fast or extra fast tip does well .


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

There are many good options on rods Denali makes some good ones along with Bass Pro Shops as stated above but would stay with a 7ft or even 7'2 because you will get better hooking power with a bunch of line out. Just my opinion though


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Just make sure whatever you get is rated for the lure weight. Last rod I broke was from casting them on an underrated rod


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Drifting weight forward harnesses and Erie Dearies is my favorite way to catch Lake Erie walleyes. I saw that the Erie Dearie Weapons have been making a nice comeback in production. At any rate, thought I'd share that I noticed a difference in hook ups and lost fish based on line selection and the action of the rod. Using an extra fast tip with braid had hardly any give and with those big walleye head shakes resulted in lots of lost fish at the net. If you're using mono I'd say you're better shape. Otherwise with braid I would recommend a fast to moderate action rod tip. Again, just personal preference and experience. St. Croix has an excellent line up of walleye rods for all your needs.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Ugly Stick 7ft. 10 lb.test green trilene xl combo for last 25 years.Nothing fancy but gets job done.Tried fluorocarbon but it seemed brittle and lost fish.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Definately no need for a fancy rod for casting like that. Most of the hits are vicious so major sensitivity is not needed


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I bet you are missing some hits .
If all you feel are the vicious hits you are missing the tiny "tick" and slight weight bites .

My go to casting setup is a 7 medium action fast tip Daiwa with a size 2500 reel spooled with 10# braid and a rod length 8# flouro leader . Made of leader material not flouro line .


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I use sensitive rods and yes theirs some hits that are very faint I'm just staying that casting erie dearies is not a technique where you need the most sensitive if rods


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I get that it's not a finesse bite . Heck , I know people who go out with kiddie poles and good around and do fine .
2 yrs ago when the harness bite was on fire I spooled up a 20 oz coke bottle with 12# big game line and handlined a limit of walleye one day with a good drift . So you definitely don't need a good rod and line combo.

But since the post was asking for rod advice I recommended a setup that will help catch a few more fish at times . Not the 20 oz pop bottle setup I used .


----------



## Lukethepainter (Nov 21, 2016)

I ended up stepping up the st croix I usually use. Thank everyone for the input much appreciated!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Lukethepainter said:


> I ended up stepping up the st croix I usually use. Thank everyone for the input much appreciated!


best rod for you is,st.croiks premier 6'6" medium,light,fast,that is your gidence the weight and action off rod.
if i am casting 7' rod i redy feel i work harder then 6'6".the 6'6" i can cast one hand only with wrist ,geting 10' les than casting 2 hand full force.much les work.
you can cast 1 1/2 oz lures,i lifted last week 28" eye 10' high on the rock with 7' rod,i was thinking it may brake,but was fine.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Is there a specific reason you rarely see fishermen combining Erie Deries with baitcaster set up's? I would think for those heavier lures a bait caster would be preferable. I know whenever I drif bottom bouncers its a lot easier on a bait casting set up.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Govbarney said:


> Is there a specific reason you rarely see fishermen combining Erie Deries with baitcaster set up's? I would think for those heavier lures a bait caster would be preferable. I know whenever I drif bottom bouncers its a lot easier on a bait casting set up.


AGREE...100%, personally, I can't imagine a 3/4 or 1oz. bait on a 6-61/2 ft. spinning rod.
Ad a 6 or 8 lb. Walleye and it' gonna get real small real quick.
Gives me anxiety just thinking about it.
I was wondering how long it would take for someone to bring this up.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I have actually used a casting rod quite a bit with an erie derie. I agree you would think it would feel better with a casting rod but for some unknown reason a spinning rod just feels better for them. At least to me they do. And I hate using a spinning rod unless I absolutely have to


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

REEL GRIP said:


> AGREE...100%, personally, I can't imagine a 3/4 or 1oz. bait on a 6-61/2 ft. spinning rod.
> Ad a 6 or 8 lb. Walleye and it' gonna get real small real quick.
> Gives me anxiety just thinking about it.
> I was wondering how long it would take for someone to bring this up.


i cast with 6'6" rod up to 1 1/2 oz with out problem and i bring up to 30" eyes with no problem with spining rod..
i use casting reels only for troling,that what they were desighn for.
casting reel advantige has more power in handle bringing the fish,and they make butiful rat nest casting,i know planty good fisherman and when i fish with them at least every day one time they have rat nest and guys cuting new line.i never cut my line, i untangle every time,you can not say that do not meather how experienced guy you are with bait caster.
when i drift i use same rod with 3 oz sinker.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I'll agree backlashes happen. But cutting off a spool of new line every day? They should stop using a casting rod if they're doing that. My 9 y.o doesn't backlash like that


----------

